# Looking for previously owned Haflinger



## Mitchyden (4 March 2011)

I purchased a 4 y.o Haflinger mare in 2001 called Oxnead Nice One.

I bought her with the intention of doing endurance but unfortunately she suffered a tiny hairline fracture to her leg and wasn't up to the job.

I kept her for another couple of years but put her out on loan in April 2004 to a lady in London. In December 2005 this lady decided I had to have her back as she was moving to Scotland. As we had no space at our livery yard I decided to sell her.

She was sold to a lady and her daughter and they re-named her Maddie.  Unfortunately, they decided she was too much for them after a month and sold her on. I didn't find this out until a couple of years ago and was annoyed as I had said that if she was ever up for sale, I would like first refusal so I knew where she was.

I would dearly love to find out if she's ok and get in touch with the current owners. I have tried the Haflinger society and the passport agency but she is still registered in my name.

She is 14 y.o, about 14.1hh with a stripe down her nose. She is freezemarked on her right hand shouder with the letters 44A.

Fingers crossed that someone knows her whereabouts.


----------



## cally6008 (4 March 2011)

Her "Oxnead Nice One" name brings up a Weatherbys ID Passport and a Haflinger passport.

Her freezemark takes it to the Weatherbys ID Passport details which has your EGB competition name attached to it.

Have you tried getting in touch with Freezemark.biz to see they have updated details for the freezemark ?


----------



## Mitchyden (4 March 2011)

I have been onto Freezemark and she's still registered to me.

It's interesting about the passports though as I registered her with Weatherby's as it was cheaper so the new owner must have registered her again with The Haflinger Society.  When I spoke to them they told me she was still owned by me so not sure what's happening here.

Just proves the passport system doesn't work though!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## olli (4 January 2013)

Hi my mum owns oxnead nice one ( honey) x


----------



## wytsend (6 January 2013)

Perhaps you ought to send a message to the passported owner...as it is two years since the last post on this thread.  Contact the Haflinger Society...they seem to have the address.


----------



## Mitchyden (8 January 2013)

I've received a message from Olli and have replied.

I can't believe it, I didn't think I'd ever hear about her again! I'm over the moon and hopefully it means I'll always know where she is.

Olli - If your mum ever wants / needs to sell her please let me know first.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (8 January 2013)

Great news


----------

